# Last Day OF Rabbit Season success



## Roosted (Sep 28, 2014)

Had a very productive last day today of Rabbit season with a friend of mine. The Beagles were just awesome today had some awesome chases today. Hit one of my other hot spots today that I haven been in all year and there were plenty of rabbits there and there is still a bunch for next season. This batch will make another good Saturday night Rabbit dinner with Family and Friends.


----------



## BankAngler (Aug 20, 2008)

Congrats. Those are big rabbits.


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

OHHH I smell hasenpheffer good load of bunnies grats


----------



## GalionLex (Oct 19, 2014)

My buddy Dave and I went out with a few other buddies last Saturday. Harvested 4 bunnies. Sadie did a nice job. Tracking conditions were good. Hunted a friends farm just outside of Frazeysburg. Congrats on a great hunt Roosted. I guess we will all have to wait until next season.


----------



## 21938 (Feb 17, 2010)

Looks like all 4 hunters had a super last day of the season! Extra kibble for the two that did the running.


----------

